# DirecTV won't let me add HBO, says my programming package is no longer offered.



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm not against it, I just have no clue what they're talking about, I've only been with DirecTV for 1 year.

It says I have Choice Xtra + HD DVR with 200+ digital channels and 40+ HD channels. Choice xtra now appears to have 210 channels with 50+ HD channels.

What are they talking about? Why are their two Choice Xtra packages and why do I have to change it??


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If your package is the one that include the $7 DVR fee in the base price IIRC they stopped offering it last year. If you had the package when they discontinued it you could keep but you can't make any changes to it and keep that package. 

Right now there is the Choice Xtra and Choise Ultimate which includes the Encore movie channels. Both packages require you pay the $7/month DVR fee if you have any DVR's active, that's not included in the package price.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

And, while they won't let you add HBO on the website, they will let you add it if you call in. (Unless things have changed very, very recently.)


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

You don't have to change packages if you don't want to, you just have to call DirecTV on the phone to make any changes if you have an older grandfathered package.

As far as your current package goes, it was a short lived package that included the HD and DVR fees built into it, instead of seperate. Changing to the regular Choice Extra package and turning on HD Access and DVR service got you the exact same channels but cost $1 more a month. With the price increase coming I wouldn't be suprised if they raised the price of this grandfathered package to where it would be the same or more than if you had the current Choice Xtra package.

I finally decided last summer that it wasn't worth $1 a month in savings to have to deal with calling them any time I wanted to add or drop the HD Extra package, Sports Pack, etc. so I just changed to the regular Choice Xtra package.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

Yea, I just called them. Apparently it's $1 more if I switch packages. He was telling me I'd lose some channels. Whatever.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm glad I called anyway, he gave me $5/mo off for 3 months for HBO.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

DogLover said:


> And, while they won't let you add HBO on the website, they will let you add it if you call in. (Unless things have changed very, very recently.)


Yep that's still correct.

@adam1115, you'll be getting the exact same channels. The only difference is that Plus HD DVR includes the HD/DVR services as opposed to charging separately, saving you $1.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

xmetalx said:


> Yep that's still correct.
> 
> @adam1115, you'll be getting the exact same channels. The only difference is that Plus HD DVR includes the HD/DVR services as opposed to charging separately, saving you $1.


That is, until the price hike next month. Then there will be no difference in between the price of those packages.


----------



## prestone683 (Aug 16, 2010)

DogLover said:


> And, while they won't let you add HBO on the website, they will let you add it if you call in. (Unless things have changed very, very recently.)


Correct. They added programming to my Grandmother's account. (HBO and Showtime..) but they ABSOLUTELY required a phone line. Never heard that before. But her account has been the same since 1997 or something.

Not a persuasion. They claimed they COULD NOT unless a phone was installed..


----------



## chscott (Apr 14, 2008)

prestone683 said:


> Correct. They added programming to my Grandmother's account. (HBO and Showtime..) but they ABSOLUTELY required a phone line. Never heard that before. But her account has been the same since 1997 or something.
> 
> Not a persuasion. They claimed they COULD NOT unless a phone was installed..


Is there an exception if you have an Internet connected DVR? I do not have a home phone.


----------



## prestone683 (Aug 16, 2010)

My point is that I worked for Directv, and NEVER heard that. Ever. I don't know why that would be, but I have NEVER heard, that without a phone line, they couldn't provision programming. I told them to hang up, and call back. Someone was an idiot on the phone. 45% or more of people today, do not have home phone service.

Having internet hooked up, be it whole home DECA, or straight Cat-5, is as good (really better) as a phone line. They can 'dial' up any time they want with cat-5. Not just at 3am...

But to the post at hand. Why they won't add without changing programming is odd. Different people get a different answer, EVERY TIME you call to D*. In my Grandmother's case, they let them add HBO, and later Showtime packages, without changing the defunct base package, however this person DEMANDED a phone line. You will not let change without changing the base package. Too many different answers each time someone calls......


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I believe some older equipment may require the phone line to be hooked up to make programming changes. Possibly the old Tivo units?

Newer boxes like the H2x and HR2x can be changed with a signal sent from the satellite.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

I am really confused about what package I have? I have not changed my package since subbing to directv which was about 1.5yrs ago.

My account says I have : Choice Xtra + HD DVR $79.99

This includes the DVR fee? Will I pay more in February?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

They dont do OAR so boo to them.


----------



## prestone683 (Aug 16, 2010)

Beerstalker said:


> I believe some older equipment may require the phone line to be hooked up to make programming changes. Possibly the old Tivo units?
> 
> Newer boxes like the H2x and HR2x can be changed with a signal sent from the satellite.


Well, it actually quite pissed me off to learn that they required this of them.

They had an old RCA box, vintage 1997 or so, back from the old, "Walmart, you buy it, you install it" style.

Then randomly Directv called them up and wanted to upgrade them by sending out a new box. Presumably for their locals (WHICH ****ING REQUIRE A SL3!) and software upgrades... So they sent them a refurb HR23. What I finally discovered is that their locals became available. But did they call for a tech to be sent out to upgrade and give them a new dish? Nope, just a new box, on their old 18" dish. Since I don't trust anyone from the DMA they are in, I have to drive back up there and upgrade them...

What a pain in the ass, cheap way to 'upgrade' the customer.

Here, plug this in. "YOU MUST HAVE A PHONE PLUGGED IN!" I told everyone there it was bull****, to call me, I'd handle it.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maleman said:


> I am really confused about what package I have? I have not changed my package since subbing to directv which was about 1.5yrs ago.
> 
> My account says I have : Choice Xtra + HD DVR $79.99
> 
> This includes the DVR fee? Will I pay more in February?


Choice Xtra + HD DVR is the same package I have and its going up $3 in February to $82.99. The current package Choice Xtra is only going up $2 to $65.99 and then add DVR and HD fee for a total of $82.99 ($65.99+$7+$10). So the $1 savings for our package will disappear. Although its possible that you can get the free HD if you add auto pay with the new package and actually save $10/mo. Here is the new pricing for Feb [link].


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

prestone683 said:


> Well, it actually quite pissed me off to learn that they required this of them.
> 
> They had an old RCA box, vintage 1997 or so, back from the old, "Walmart, you buy it, you install it" style.
> 
> ...


It sounds like they are most likely in a MPEG4 locals market. That means they get all of their SD equipment replaced with HD equipment for free, and with no new 2 year agreement required. That is a pretty good deal if you ask me.

However, they were supposed to set up a free upgrade for a tech to come out and upgrade their dish and wiring. Sucks that they seem to have messed this up. I would call and complain and they should set up a free appointment for them. I believe all new MPEG 4 market upgrades are being done with SWM and DECA broadband setups for free now too (assuming you have high speed internet).


----------

